

Show HN: Bronson – Automated Java Code Review on GitHub - hnrc
https://www.bronson.io

======
hrjet
Nice. Would love to have more features:

    
    
      * Bitbucket integration (since it allows checklists for PRs)
      * Review request for entire projects (not just PRs)

~~~
hnrc
Thanks! Yeah, both Bitbucket integration and full project reviews are
definitely on the TODO list.

~~~
hrjet
That's great! If I could add one more to the list:

Request a review by just tagging a PR with @bronson-io (or a similar text
command).

~~~
hnrc
It's already triggering on updated PRs but I'd guess a comment trigger could
be useful as well.

